# Does anyone know and rescues in NSW Australia?



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

I have googled and googled and tried my best to find rescues in my state but its impossible, I know there will have to be one, I did find a few links on the net but their sites have been de-activated, Im looking for a buddy for my girl?

Thanks in advance!!


----------

